# Rescue network



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

any ppl who rescue herps who would be interested in joining a network plz get back to me.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

good Idea, you can add me to your list  

(experienced with Royals, corns, kings, garters, rats, beardies, boscs, lacerta species, leos, some amphibs, etc)

I already take in a few 'rehomes. non feeders ect so If I can help give me a shout (I am in east somerset)


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

I am in Brighton, and along with my brother in law, steve (tarantulabarn) take in rehomes and rescues.

I have experiance with many reptiles and of course so has steve, along with his creepy crawlies.

If you need a location down this way, let me or steve know, would be happy to join in and help

Tony


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

N.ireland here and always willing to help out!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i would, although i know there is already one for my area, but anyways i am in bridlington, east yorkshire.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

always got tanks and vivs spare....experienced in various snakes, lizards, amphibs and inverts...as well as small mammals, give me a shout if i can help xx


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well i also live near brighton and can take any desperate ones temporaraly or long term if need be and will have lots of spare vivs end of sept i hope
dan


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Ill be sorting out spare vivs shortly and will have loads of spare room... when thats done count me in for middlesex/surrey area.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Great.... looking good. If people want to PM me their email addies and if you don't mind a contact telephone number then I will add the details to my diary. I will post on my site just your areas that you can cover and should people phone me (which the often do from all over the place) then if its ok with you i can pass on your details.

What do you think?


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

ill pm you now babe


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ill let you know when Ive moved D..


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ok love


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i know there is quite a lot of stuff going to be in his memory(steve) but how about having the network dedicated to his memory???


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

You know what thats a fantastic idea! nice one love! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats a great Idea, not that a man like Steve need help to live on in our memories, but fitting that reptiles the other side of the world from his activities will benefit in his name is a living memorial

Well done !
Tony


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


>


 should we have a site or a webpage for it?? so that the banner leads straight to it, just an idea.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

If it will help, I'm halfway through adding a reptile rehoming database section to my website (coincidentally also dedicated to the memory of Steve Irwin - goes to show you how many people he inspires!). It should be up and running within the next few days.
when it goes live i'll let you all know (or keep a lookout on my webbie!), so you'll all have another place to advertise any reps you have taken in for rehoming. 

Main site addy:

http://www.iansvivarium.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk


Rehoming Database addy (its up, but not linked to yet. I have a faq page half written that will need to go up before the database page goes properly live, but please feel free to add any rehomes to it - they will appear when the system is up n running properly):

http://pub32.bravenet.com/guestbook/2738031676


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats the plan tomorrow love.im too knackered now. I've been working on a website for a good friend.
Will be explaining how the network will work etc, will post a link tomoz.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

All those who have joined the network, by all means use the above image but please link it back to my site so we can keep it going and get the message around.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

BTW come on peeps i know there are more ppl out there who take in rescues so get joining.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

....and I'll hopefully have some spare vivs after xmas...... :wink:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah give me a month or two to get some vivs repaired and to move and Ill definitely be part of it. Ill add a rehoming thing to our webby over the next month too...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Great Tim ... thank you.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

In 2 weeks I will have room - experience with snakes, agama sp., amphibs and inverts. I will be down in Shropshire, west mids.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Have put the link and banner on my tribute forum, and will send you my info now.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone think there will be a problem legally with the pic i made for the network as i previously posted as there will be no money exchanging hands etc just reptile care and welfare. Here it is again. need to know before i biuld the page on my site for the network.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

dont know myself, but how about emailing the zoo to ask them , i know they are probably really busy and distraught at the min, but i think they will glad to respond as it is for such a good cause :?: :?:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Why not email it to Australia Zoo and see what they say? I cant think of any reason they would mind though.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

opp lol we posted at the same time :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

As far as I know the Zoo are still replying to emails. We received one back the same day of steves death


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Was thinking of emailing the Zoo but wasn't sure about the timing etc. Do you think it would be ok?


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, and i think they will say its a a great idea


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OK gona find the email addy and write to them.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Am I just freaking blind or what? Can't find a contact email addy, though i know its there because i emailed them before. can any one help lol.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] just been thru my posts cos i remembered posting it the other day.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

your welcome


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

once im sorted after xmas i may be able to take in a few reps but it will b quite limited really im affraid untill i get a better job!!!!
manda xx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Any help i'm grateful for manda


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lizard_lover said:


> once im sorted after xmas i may be able to take in a few reps but it will b quite limited really im affraid untill i get a better job!!!!
> manda xx


Very good and sensible post. Rehomed and rescued animals often need a lot more care and expense then normal so that should be a factor in anyones plans.

We were called by RSPCA in hastings once , they had a 'mountain iggy' to re home. so we got the viv set up, and guess what arrived ? a 2' green basilisk !.... time for a quick rethink !! all worked out well though, found a great new home for him and he is doing well now.

As to contacting the zoo, yes, I think you would need to, as using his image and name 'may' cause a few issues that no one needs right now.

Tony


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Den,
Count me in covering south and parts of mid Wales. See my signature for my experience. I'll pm my contact details.
Graham.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> lizard_lover said:
> 
> 
> > once im sorted after xmas i may be able to take in a few reps but it will b quite limited really im affraid untill i get a better job!!!!
> ...


Thanks Tony i have emailed the zoo.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

DraigGochHerp said:


> Den,
> Count me in covering south and parts of mid Wales. See my signature for my experience. I'll pm my contact details.
> Graham.


Got ya Graham


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi.
We thought about this ourselves before, I was interested in finding out "how to become a rescue centre" but didnt wana ask incase I looked like a bloke looking for freebies.

Our local rep shop offers to take back [free] any reps bought there for re-homing [re-selling] but they dont know how to look after them full stop so..

we are good for Suffolk if thats cool...

Dean Thorpe
Theresa Presley

474 Norwich Road 
Ipswich, Suffolk
IP1 6JS
Tel: 01473 749880
Dean Mob: 07792 749 877


Dean


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.  But anyone who does rescue reps also knows there is no such thing as a free reptile for example vet bills, food, equipment and huge electric bills.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

That is true.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah it is something I thought about.. and even rehoming fees wouldnt cover all vet, feeding bills etc... hence why Im waiting for me to move back and get a nice job.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

its a difficult one, sometimes I am tempted to advertise, but then i think i would get lumped in with the 'wanting a freebee' people and the people that use on addy to advertise as a rescue and another to sell there 'unwanted' reptiles, as someone about 35 miles from me does.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

For the rescue centre it costs £1040 just electricity alone last year. Rehoming fees came to £490 would have to check up what i spent on vet bills, equipment and food oh and petrol :shock: LOL

But i love my job


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

wohic said:


> its a difficult one, sometimes I am tempted to advertise, but then i think i would get lumped in with the 'wanting a freebee' people and the people that use on addy to advertise as a rescue and another to sell there 'unwanted' reptiles, as someone about 35 miles from me does.


Thats what annoys me so much. People who are looking for a suitable rescue centre do ask lots of questions i have found, but i am happy to answer all to prove that i am a genuine rescuer and not someone who just wants there ideal reptile for as little as they can get hold of.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

What bugs me is those who are astounded and angry when told about a rehoming fee....word like, oh, I thought you got them in for free, come to mind, only a little stronger !

If only they knew the whole truth. I send those ones packing, 95% sure if they did have anything, I would only get it back again !


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im really not too sure how many people actually keep reps around here, definetly not a hugely populated area herp wise.
But there definetly isnt a rescue centre and like i said, ppl regularly take in snakes 
(huge brackets sentence coming up)[and this week 2 adult beardies, who are the rents of a hole bunch of baby beardies they are selling, have about 50 out back] the female has most her tail missing and only half her toes and the mail is missin just a couple of toes, anyway they are ofcourse in a lil cage as usual for the place, no nice veg or clean water, went straight into a boa cage [boa taken out ofcourse] didnt even clean it..again as usual]
they will keep them till they sell, in worse health than when they are bought in lol... 

...snakes etc in to the store cos they no longer want them... so there must be a few ppl keeping them i guess.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> What bugs me is those who are astounded and angry when told about a rehoming fee....word like, oh, I thought you got them in for free, come to mind, only a little stronger !
> 
> If only they knew the whole truth. I send those ones packing, 95% sure if they did have anything, I would only get it back again !


Glad I'm not the only one who gets that kind of chap mate.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

any reply from the zoo yet D??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Not yet love


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

any news yet D????


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

No nothing babe


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ok i've not heard from oz zoo and to be honest i'm not surprised. So I've decided to run with The Irwin Rescue Network but have made it clear that is is unofficial until either i get the go ahead or not. so now i'm going to set things up on my site.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

SITE SET UP 

Check it out!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks really good D... well done


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

The network is working people as I have been able to rehome an iguana with using the network today ppl. well done you all!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Bloody brilliant news !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well done

Its worth it if only that one iggy found a good new home, but heres hoping for more happy endings !

tony


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Good to hear D... glad its already working for you.. hope this is just a start.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

wow thats fab news!! well done!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd be proud to be linked to the irwin reptile network Denise, sign me up please !!! www.freewebs.com/lutonreptilerescue


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Great stuff love thanks


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

im in middlesbrough and could help with rehoming from Hartlepool to loftus and surrounded areas (darlington ect)if you ever need any help here


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Kerrie. Can you PM a contact number and email addy plz. Also what kinda things you could help with and experience you have hun.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i've now got a couple of empty vivs D, so i can help out. I'm only a few miles from you, and only work around the corner, so if you need any extra space, let me know. pm'ed you my details


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

well dee as you know i am experienced and always have the room for mainly snakes if you need anyone give me a shout


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

hi
i always have spare vivs and have experience with mainly corns,geckos(all types),beardies,spiders and have had some luck with kings i have also got some non feeders feeding so if there is anything in need in the northampton area let me know and i will see if i can help.
sarah


----------



## tattooz (Oct 23, 2006)

I always have standby vivs or can always make some quickly if not and have plenty of space in a dedicated room.
I can house most snakes and beardies/geckos/chams/torts etc


----------



## joanna (Sep 23, 2006)

*hi*

hi i am interested in joining the network  

i will take any snakes that will not feed, ill donate money but not much because if i cannot get the snake to eat i lose money, i do my best to get all snakes feeding again i have been lucky so far, if you have a snake that doesn't feed and you dont want to lose any more money by trying to feed it i know how hard it is trying to get them to feed so if you do want to get rid of your email me on [email protected] and ill give it a home  i can give almost any animal a home i have experience with aggress and kind natured animals i always have a spare viv. give me an email


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

As of next week start me up please D..carpets will be fitted and room for more reps.


----------

